# Lost- IR Long Sleeve Thick Skin Shirt



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I left my IR thick skin at the Lyons WW Park on Wednesday June 23. I'm not sure of the size, but the shirt is grey with dark blue trim. If you find it, good karma and beer await you.

Brian :lol: 
970-219-3780


----------

